
Finally: AWS Gives Servers a Real Shot in the Arm - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/12/03/finally-aws-gives-servers-a-real-shot-in-the-arm/
======
bitfhacker
I'm not a CPU expert... But I guess the main advantage of this change is
related with power consuption. Am I right?

~~~
wmf
It should also be much cheaper than Intel/AMD.

